# Recipe for vanilla custard please



## Viper_SA (7/6/18)

Hi,
Can anyone hook me up with a nice vanilla custard recipe please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (7/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone hook me up with a nice vanilla custard recipe please?


I unfortunately do not have access to my recipes on this tablet. I can later today give you one for something that to me came close to Game Over Custard, a very much simpler recipe though, or you can Google the above as 'the not so discontinued.... ',it does require quite a lot of ingredients though. If you want, please remind me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/6/18)

I have not yet mixed this but it looks quite yummy

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/79203#creamy_vanilla_custard_by_cloudymotherchucker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/18)

I am not a custard fan, but am enjoying this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/18)

Thanks @Andre, might try the Cap Custard as a stand alone, I'm one of those people that hardly taste strawberry at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (7/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Andre, might try the Cap Custard as a stand alone, I'm one of those people that hardly taste strawberry at all.


Cap Custard V1 4%
Cap Sugar Cookie V1 8%
Simple Sugar Cookie
I reckon there's a lot of leeway to tweak percentages and ratios to suit your taste. This is one of my favourite vapes.

<not so ninja edit correcting the %s >

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/18)

craigb said:


> Cap Custard V1 8%
> Cap Sugar Cookie V1 4%
> Simple Sugar Cookie
> I reckon there's a lot of leeway to tweak percentages and ratios to suit your taste. This is one of my favourite vapes.



The link has the percentage's the other way around from your post?


----------



## craigb (7/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> The link has the percentage's the other way around from your post?


no it doesn't





......





anymore

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (7/6/18)

and depending on your setup, you can actually start by halving the %'s (or maybe reducing to 3/4)

Or if you are after a more custardy experience, you can maybe push the Custard up a little bit. Like I said, I think there is a lot of leeway. One of these days I want to try doing a half the % with some white chocolate added.


----------



## RichJB (7/6/18)

Wayne's Killa Kustard remix is very simple. I don't know the original juice so can't say but apparently it is very popular.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/6/18)

Howdy peeps, anyone enlighten me as to the difference between CAP V1 and V2 Custard? @Rude Rudi @RichJB @Andre


----------



## Raindance (7/6/18)

This one worked out pretty close to GOC according to my taste buds:


Regards


----------



## RichJB (7/6/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Howdy peeps, anyone enlighten me as to the difference between CAP V1 and V2 Custard? @Rude Rudi @RichJB @Andre



V2 is slightly less oily/eggy/rich and requires a longer steep. Most seem to agree that V2 is tasty if you give it a good steep. By a good steep, I mean the sort of steep that I normally give juices. Which is... probably longer than most are willing to wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Wayne's Killa Kustard remix is very simple. I don't know the original juice so can't say but apparently it is very popular.


has anybody tried this recipe yet and have a comparison between it and the commercial version?


----------



## RayDeny (7/6/18)

There is a custard on the DiyorDie site that I highly recommend, don’t have it on hand at the moment, but I mixed 400ml’s of it up, let it steep and it is yum. Definitely worth a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (7/6/18)

Ok found it on he’s site.you can leave out to popcorn or swap out for something else. Definitely needs the long steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/6/18)

I have made, and liked, these, in order of preference:

3-2-1- Creme brulee
Holy Holy Custard
Milkman Pudding
Cool Men`s Custard
Custard NOW
Rudi's Simple Custard
Sweet mother of custard
The Mighty Beard
Corn Custard
My Custard by Wayne
Challenger custard

Knock yourself out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/6/18)

RichJB said:


> V2 is slightly less oily/eggy/rich and requires a longer steep. Most seem to agree that V2 is tasty if you give it a good steep. By a good steep, I mean the sort of steep that I normally give juices. Which is... probably longer than most are willing to wait.



Thanks! Keen to give that Killa Kustard a go, but only have V1 on hand.Will sub and see how it comes out


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

I have been Vaping this since I started, and it's always in my rotation. I also always have at least 500ml steeping because it really just gets better:

Grants Vanilla Custard

I steep it for 48 days (very precise number and probably not that necessary, but it's a thing)
And it uses V1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

